# Largest Screen/Frame Size?



## brs1 (Mar 16, 2008)

What is the largest screen/frame size for a manual press?


----------



## macmiller (Jul 23, 2007)

for 1 color, back clamp, as big as it can be w/o falling! side clamps won't be nearly as big

i've fit a 3x3 wood frame screen on mine. the springs were just able to hold it up, but it worked


----------



## brs1 (Mar 16, 2008)

So would 20" X 24" be as big as it gets for a manual? I was told that by someone, just wanting to be absolutely positive. Have the 6 X 2 silver press from Ryonet. Link is here: 6 Color Two Station Screen Printing "Silver Press"

Will this particular press be somehow limited, as far as how large or small a screen can be used with it?

Thanks


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

You can use a lot larger than 20x24, but it depends on the press/pallets.


----------



## printing40years (Dec 27, 2008)

Remember that the springs tat hold up backclamp manual presses can be taken off and replaced by thicker stronger ones for a particular big job. You can also put on double springs on some models that have additional holes drilled there. When all else fails, you can make a simple kick stand like on a bicyle on the side of the screen frame to hold it up. Where there is a will there is a way to print two colors in register infinitely larger and larger. Use your imagination...think outside the box. Screenprinting goes back to ancient China ever since woven silk was invented and stretched over a frame and inks and dyes placed on top. Try door hinges from the hardware store if need be on a large table.


----------



## PrintsCharming (Jan 21, 2009)

They make oversized press setups for large printing. In china they use what i guess you could call an eisel wall and manual lay each jumbo screen down in the same spot using a sor of tri lock system. If that makes any sence. The question is how large of a screen can you expose? I use a table, a homemade jumbo pallet to put insde the shirt on top of the pallet and then clamp it down with C clamps.


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

There are no absolute answers to your question. It's like asking how big is a banner- how big do you want it? I used to work at a large sign manufacturer- we burned and printed with screens 20' long.


----------



## 13Graphics (Jul 20, 2009)

I don't have the press you're talking about, but you can surely use 20x24 on it. That's pretty standard size for a manual. The page says it will support 23x31 frames. 

What will stop you is the frames hitting each other when they're in the press.

If you are using a 6x2 you could use every other from holder and use whatever size you want as they won't hit their neighbor. (I'd like to hit mine sometimes  )


----------



## IboxKiev (Nov 6, 2012)

Dear 13Graphics,

I planning to buy Silver press 6x2. But I want to use 23"x31" screens.
Can this press hold 23"x31" screens on all six arms simultaneously?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Not all 6. 4 max for 23x31.


----------



## IboxKiev (Nov 6, 2012)

Thank you very much.
But if I also buy micros - printing arms will be longer. Then what max size I can use at a time at all printing arms?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

20x24 even with the micros.


----------

